# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  آثار الحكم بعدم الدستورية على تقادم الحقوق

## القارئة

*آثار الحكم بعدم الدستورية على تقادم الحقوق*


*مواعيد دعوى الإلغاء لاتسري على القرارات الإدارية التي تصدر استنادا لنصوص تشريعية قضي بعدم دستوريتها لكون اعتبار ذلك القرار منعدماً مما يجوز معه الطعن عليه دون التقيد بالمواعيد المقررة لدعوى الإلغاء.*
*آثار الحكم بعدم الدستورية على تقادم الحقوق – ما تم قبل الحكم بعدم الدستورية من حق الخصوم استرداده أما ما تم دفعه بعد صدور حكم الدستورية فإنه يسري عليه حكم التقادم المقرر بنص القانون ولا يجوز استرداده بعد مرور مدة التقادم –أساس ذلك.*
*المحكمة:*
ومن حيث أن عناصر هذه المنازعة تخلص – حسبما يبين من الأوراق – في أن الطاعنين أقاموا الدعوى رقم 1672 لسنة 10ق. أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري – الدائرة الأولي – بأسيوط بتاريخ 23/5/1999 بطلب قبول الدعوى شكلاً وفي الموضوع بإلغاء القرار الصادر من محافظ المنيا رقم 190 لسنة 1989 وتعديلاته فيما تضمنه من فرض رسم محلي على كل جوال دقيق يصرف لمخابزهم لحساب صندوق الخدمات بالمحافظة مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وذكر الطاعنون شرحاً لدعواهم أن كل منهم يمتلك مخبزاً بلدياً بدائرة مركز سمالوط محافظة المنيا وقد قامت الجهة الإدارية بتحصيل مبالغ مالية منهم قدرها 250ر4 عن كل جوال دقيق بلدي يصرف لمخابزهم وفي البداية كانوا يعتقدون أن هذه المبالغ تمثل زيادة في سعر الدقيق إلا أنهم علموا أخيراً أنها عبارة عن رسوم محلية يتم تحصيلها استناداً إلى قرار محافظ المنيا رقم 190/1989 لصالح مشروع منافذ توزيع الخبز ، ونعى المدعون على هذا القرار صدوره بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون حيث إنه صدر بدون موافقة مجلس الوزراء وبالمخالفة لأحكام القانون حيث إنه صدر بدون موافقة مجلس الوزراء وبالمخالفة لأحكام المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1989 بنظام الإدارة المحلية وأن هذا القرار يعتبر مجرد عمل مادي لا يتمتع بأي حصانة.
وبجلسة 18/7/2001 قضت المحكمة في الدعوى المشار إليها بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وفي الموضوع بإلغاء القرار رقم 190 لسنة 1989 المطعون فيه وتعديلاته فيما تضمنه من فرض رسم محلي على كل جوال دقيق لمخابر المدعين مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها أحقيتهم في استرداد ما سبق تحصيله منهم من مبالغ تحت حساب هذا الرسم وألزمت جهة الإدارة المصروفات وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها على أنه صدر حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بجلسة 3/1/1998 في الدعوى رقم 36 لسنة 18ق. دستورية بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الإدارة المحلية رقم 239 لسنة 1971 بشأن الرسوم الموحدة للمجالس المحلية وسقوط الأحكام التي تضمنتها المادة الرابعة من قانون الإدارة المحلية رقم 43 لسنة 1979 وكذلك تلك التي احتواها قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 870 لسنة 1990 ومن ثم فإنه بصدور هذا الحكم أضحت القرارات الصادرة بفرض رسم محلي أياً كان نوعه أو الوعاء المفروض عليه استناداً إلى التشريعات المتقدمة التي قضي بعدم دستوريتها منعدمة وعلى ذلك قضت المحكمة بإلغاء القرار رقم 190 لسنة 1989 والقرارات المعدلة له مع ما ترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها وقف تحصيل هذا الرسم مستقبلاً وأحقية المدعيين في استرداد ما سبق تحصيله منهم من رسوم تحت حساب هذا الرسم.
وحيث إن مبنى الطعن أن الحكم المطعون فيه قائم على أن :
1- عدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد : ذلك أن القرار المطعون عليه رقم 190 صدر بتاريخ 6/9/1989 وقد أقر المطعون ضدهم بسداد المبالغ التي حددها القرار منذ صدوره مما يعد قرينة قاطعة على علمهم بهذا القرار إلا أنهم لم يطعنوا عليه إلا بعد مرور قرابة عشر سنوات على صدوره.
2- لم يفرض القرار المطعون عليه ثمة رسوم أياً كان نوعها ذلك أن القرار المطعون فيه صدر بإنشاء مشروع لمنافذ توزيع الخبر في نطاق كل وحدة محلية بالمحافظة وذلك بهدف فصل عملية الإنتاج عن عملية التوزيع وبناء على تعليمات وزارة التموين وتم تنفيذه بجميع محافظات الجمهورية وأصبحت تلك المشروعات شريكاً في عملية إنتاج وتوزيع الخبر مقابل حصولها على جزء يسير من حصيلة البيع وعلى ذلك فلا يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد فرض ثمة رسوم أيا كان نوعها ولا علاقة له بقرار وزير الإدارة المحلية رقم 239 لسنة 1971 بشأن الرسوم الموحدة للمجالس المحلية وما ورد بالمادة الخامسة من اللائحة المرفقة بالقرار.
3- سقوط الحق في الاسترداد بالتقادم الثلاثي : ذلك أن الدعوى المطعون على الحكم الصادر فيها بالطعن الماثل قد أقيمت بتاريخ 23/5/1999 وقبل صدور الحكم بعدم دستورية القرار الوزاري رقم 239 لسنة 1971 الذي صدر بجلسة 3/1/1998 في الدعوى رقم 36 لسنة 18 ق. دستورية وكانت المبالغ المطالب باستردادها قد تم تحصيلها منذ 1/1/1990 وحتى تاريخ رفع الدعوى فإن ما تم تحصيله قبل رفع الدعوى بثلاث سنوات يكون قد تحصن من الرد لسقوط الحق في المطالبة بالتقادم الثلاثي المشار إليه.
وخلص الطاعن إلى طلب الحكم له بالطلبات آنفة الذكر.
وحيث أنه وعما دفع به الطاعنين من عدم قبول الدعوى شكلاً لرفعها بعد الميعاد، فإن القرار المطعون عليه صدر استنادا لنصوص تشريعية قضي بعدم دستوريتها على النحو الذي سوف يفصل بيانه لاحقاً الأمر الذي يضحي معه هذا القرار منعدماً مما يجوز معه الطعن عليه دون التقيد بالمواعيد المقررة لرفع دعوى الإلغاء ومن ثم فإن المحكمة تلتفت عن هذا الدفع.
ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة استقر على أن واقعاً قانونياً قد تكشف منشؤه وقوامه الحكم الذي أصدرته المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 36 لسنة 18 ق. دستورية بجلسة 3/1/1998 والمنشور بالجريدة الرسمية في 15/1/1998 ويقضي بعدم دستورية قرار وزير الإدارة المحلية رقم 239 لسنة 1971 بشأن الرسوم الموحدة للمجالس المحلية وسقوط الأحكام التي تضمنتها المادة الرابعة من قانون نظام الإدارة المحلية رقم 43 لسنة 1979 وكذلك تلك التي احتواها قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 870 لسنة 1990 ومتى كان ذلك وكان الأصل في الأحكام القضائية أنها كاشفة وليست منشئة إذ هي لا تستحدث جديداً ولا تنشئ مراكز أو أوضاعاً لم تكن موجودة من قبل بل أنها تكشف عن حكم الدستور أو القانون الأمر الذي يستتبع أن يكون للحكم بعدم الدستورية أثر رجعي كنتيجة حتمية لطبيعته الكاشفة، فضلاً عن أن نص المادة (49) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا قضي بعدم جواز تطبيق النص المقضي بعدم دستوريته من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشر الحكم بعدم الدستورية في الجريدة الرسمية ومن ثم بات متعيناً على قاض الموضوع إعمالاً لهذا النص ألا ينزل حكم القانون المقضي بعدم دستوريته على المنازعة المطروحة عليه.
وترتيباً على ما تقدم وعلى ما نشأ من واقع قانوني كشف عنه حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليه يكون القرار المطعون فيه بفرض رسم محلي على كل جوال دقيق يصرف للمخابز قد أفتقد سنده القانوني لصدوره بناء على تشريعات قضي بعدم دستوريتها ومن ثم يكون واجب الإلغاء دون أن ينال من ذلك ما أبدته جهة الإدارة الطاعنة من أن القرار المطعون عليه لم يفرض ثمة رسوم أيا كان نوعها ذلك أن حقيقة ما أنطوى عليه هذا القرار هو فرض رسم محلي على كل جوال دقيق يصرف للمخابز (يراجع في هذا الخصوص حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الأولي – موضوع – في الطعن رقم 754 لسنة 48ق. عليا بجلسة 17/6/2006).
وحيث إنه وعن سقوط الحق في استرداد ما سبق وأن دفعه المطعون ضدهم من مبالغ تندرج تحت هذا الرسم بالتقادم الثلاثي فإن المادة (377) من القانون المدني تنص على أن "........ (2) ويتقادم بثلاث سنوات أيضاً الحق في المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التي دفعت بغير حق. ويبدأ سريان التقادم من يوم دفعها..........".
ومفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع قرر تقادم الحق في المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التي دفعت بغير حق بثلاث سنوات على أن يبدأ سريان التقادم من يوم دفعها.
وحيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أن جهة الإدارة الطاعنة قد تمسكت بهذا التقادم على النحو الثابت بالأوراق.
وحيث إن المادة (277) السالف بيانها لا تجد لها صدي للتطبيق على النزاع الماثل بالنسبة إلى المبالغ التي تندرج تحت الرسم محل النزاع وقام الطاعنون بسدادها قبل صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا السالف بيانها، حيث إن تحصيل جهة الإدارة لهذه المبالغ لم يكن بغير وجه حق وإنما كان تنفيذا لتشريعات سارية لم يحكم بعد بعدم دستوريتها ومن ثم فإنه يحق للطاعنين استرداد هذه المبالغ حيث إنه تم سدادها بناء على تشريعات حكم بعدم دستوريتها فيما بعد على نحو ما سلف بيانه. أما تلك التي سددها المذكورين بعد حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا السالف بيانه فإن الحق في المطالبة باستردادها يتقادم بمرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ اليوم التالي لصدور الحكم وذلك طبقاً لنص المادة (49) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا رقم 48 لسنة 1979 والتي قضت بعدم جواز تطبيق النص المقضي بعدم دستوريته من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشر الحكم بعدم الدستورية في الجريدة الرسمية وهو ما خالفه الحكم المطعون فيه مع إصابته الحق فيما عدا ذلك مما يستوجب معه تعديل الحكم المطعون فيه ليكون إلغاء القرار رقم 190 لسنة 1989 وتعديلاته فيما تضمنه من فرض رسوم محلي على كل جوال دقيق لمخابز المطعون ضدهم مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها أحقيتهم في استرداد ما سبق تحصيله منهم من مبالغ تحت حساب هذا الرسم قبل صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا المشار إليها وتلك التي تم تحصيلها قبل مرور ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ اليوم التالي لصدور الحكم المشار إليه ورفض ما عدا ذلك من طلبات.
وحيث إن الطاعنين أصابوا في بعض طلباتهم وأخفقوا في البعض الآخر فإنه يلزموا بالمصروفات عملا بحكم المادة (186) مرافعات.
*(الحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الأولي – موضوع – الطعن رقم 11725 لسنة 47ق.ع – جلسة 11/4/2009).*

----------


## pop201

اخي القارئة اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي افادتي بمثل هذه الاحكام وفعلآ اعجبني بشدة هذا الموضوع لا تحرمنا من ابداعك يعطيك العافية

----------


## حسن رشوان

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## sayed_7439

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## اشرف سعد الدين



----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*بارك الله فيك واعزك*

----------

